# Finally snapped...Called a laywer...



## KaeRit21

hey ladies, i havent posted on here for a bit but i hope no will mind me posting this 

Ive finally had enough of DNA Donors family. I've called my lawyer and set up a meeting...

"FOB's" neice has somehow been getting her hands on pics of my LO and posting them on his bebo and fb acc's. I've asked for them to be removed before and was ignored and i stupidly let it go consoling myself with knowing it was the only pics they were ever going to get adn tightened my security. 
But.....new pics of Ellis have appeared and his family have again ignored my very nice request for them to be taken off and i've had it. They've never seen Ellis....never had any contact with us, yet they think its ok to STEAL pics and post them on the internet!!! im so angry :growlmad:

its angering me more that i dont know how they got the new pics, i feel like i cant trust anyone and ive had to restrict his pics on fb as i dont see why i should have to hide him completely...

they've broken the law and it might seem drastic to some but im going to do everything in power to stop they coming near us. They havent done anything but cause us grief and seem to get a kick out of winding me up. i dont see why they'd want the pics or what gives them the right to have them. 

i know alot of people will say i should take a bit of peace in knowing that to get pics hes had to STEAL them but it doesnt make me feel any better. It sickens me to think there using Ellis to make him seem like the perfect dad when in fact hes a useless peice of trash. It angers me knowing hes got them and im making myself depressed and stressed thinking about it. :(

I feel like anything that could have went wrong this year has and its not getting any better. Ive never felt so down and so ....sad. 

It just wont end :cry:


----------



## lou_w34

Oh he is such a twat!!
Please dont feel sad over this!
I know you must be so angry and annoyed, i would be too.

What has the laywer said? 

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkbow

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

You know i think ur doing the right thing hunni for you and ellis, he will be soooo proud of his mummy for protecting him!....infact even i am

im here for you x x x :kiss:


----------



## KaeRit21

thanks lou :flower: and thank you rach, dont know where id be without you...

i have an appointment with lawyer tomorrow afternoon and everything will go from there, but your right lou, he is a twat!!!


xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

You asked them twice and both times been ignored.. You get my support hun! If you need it!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NattieK

Firstly, your baby is adorable :)

Secondly, try not to let someone like him upset you. It&#8217;s easier said than done, and he should not be treating you or Ellis like this. 

This probably hasn&#8217;t been much help, but I really hope everything goes ok for you when you see the lawyer. 

xxx


----------



## lilyd

I don't use facebook etc. myself, but have you notified them that there are stolen photos of a baby being used on their websites?

I don't know for sure, but I would guess that they would have them removed.


----------



## KaeRit21

i reported them to bebo and fb on three sepreate occasions but they either ignore me or theyre just re-uploading the pics. 

thank you nattiek :flower: (i think hes adorable too! hehe)

xxxx


----------



## scottishgal89

keep reporting those pics!!!
what idiots these lot sound.
they could get in trouble for that.
how did they manage to get their hands on the new pics?
what a shame- so sorry your going threw this :hugs:
why are they even pretending to be interested?
good luck tomorrow :flower:
keep us posted xx


----------



## scottishgal89

do you need our help? can we all report them too so they get removed quicker?
if you want to pm me names or anything i will report them too x


----------



## AP

have u worked out who it is kirsten? TBH you put boundaries in place to stop them having access but someone is clearly being a two faced snake.


----------



## KaeRit21

nope havent a clue huni :(. ive made lists and all sorts but i cut all ties with anyone who knew him and im really angry thinking i had someone on my pro who could do this.to me and to Ellis. makes them a good for nothing back stabbing lying little..... Ahem.

i deleted my bebo page, even tho it was set to private with only people i THOUGHT i could trust on it.... and theres MASSIVE restrictions on Ellis' pics on facebook, now even more so. 

.... his FB had disappeared now, either that or there hiding it but the pics are still on his bebo acc....i hope a letter from my lawyer is enough to scare them but im willing to take them the whole way anyway.

xxxxx


----------



## scottishgal89

i hope you manage to get some good advice tomorrow.
x


----------



## Aidedhoney

What a bell end...........good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## AP

Bebo is hopefully gonna windup soon anyway hun :thumbup:


----------



## KaeRit21

i can hope sandi, i can hope!! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Aw hope tomorrow goes well, They are horrible and someone is being a two faced cow and giving them your pictures, i hope you find out who it is so you can cut ties! When we meet in Glasgow we can discuss :D xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Awww hun :hugs: Is this still going on??!! :growlmad: I ended up deleting my own bebo account and don't have a piccie of LO anywhere now :nope: It's something I can't stand.....a FOB who makes no effort whatsoever with his "trophy son" pictures. 

Arrrrgggggg!!! Sorry kind of in a own rant there :blush:


----------



## tinkabells

Hey love,

Hope it all went well today, i did give ya a txt, speak to ya later hopefully, get all this shite sorted xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

tinkabells said:


> Hey love,
> 
> Hope it all went well today, i did give ya a txt, speak to ya later hopefully, get all this shite sorted xxx

hey babe, sorry i havent text back, :flower: kinda gave u half the story on msn earlier...


Lawyer is writing letters to both FOB and Bebo, giving FOB 14 days to remove Ellis' pics or it goes to court. FOB will have a heart attack too cause hes already locked up. wish i could be a fly on the wall when he recieves that peice of mail. 

im just worried now that hes gna decide to fight me for rights to see him...they cant make me take ellis to him in prison can they?

xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

its not in your lo's best interest to be taken into a prison so i wouldnt think that would be allowed.
try not to worry.
well done for today though.
the letter is to the point and firm.
what was the letter that went to bebo?
xx :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

sorry didnt want to read and run :hugs:

your right hun, it is against the law, they need your permission to have pics of your child, OHs mad sister did this to me, putting pics of my son on fb and i asked them to be taken down her responce was 'no and theres nothing you can do' i was going to take action but after abuse from MIL i left it in the end, they should not be posting pics of your baby around the internet in an unsafe way though your totally right hun xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

the letter to bebo was to ask them to remove them or prompt bebo to remove them since i reported them twice and they ignored me. the letter to fob is simply because its his profile, even though its his niece and sister thats uploading em. now im just crossing my fingers he deletes them and thats the end of it and him in my life. 

....then again lifes never that easy is it?


xxxx


----------



## scottishgal89

i hope its sorted soon hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

I hope things get sorted. Sending you huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## NattieK

Aw best of luck with the letters, I really hope everything is sorted for both you and Ellis :) xxxx


----------



## tinkabells

If not me and rach will get involved haha xxx


----------



## pinkbow

tinkabells said:


> If not me and rach will get involved haha xxx

Too right!!.... :bike: :gun:


----------



## KaeRit21

rachydaz said:


> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> If not me and rach will get involved haha xxx
> 
> Too right!!.... :bike: :gun:Click to expand...

wuuuvvv you two!! :flower: xxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

hey! i wanna be involved in the head bashing to the family!! haha! Im good to use a baseball bat?! :lol:


----------



## KaeRit21

oh dear lord ive started my 2nd angry mob lol ...welcome aboard Claire!

baseball bats at ready ladies :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## scottishgal89

ooo can i join too... :angelnot:


:thumbup:


----------



## KaeRit21

yarr!! grab somesort of weapon babe :grr: and ur in! lol xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

hmmmm.... i choose.....


Spoiler
a :bike: to run them over on :rofl:


----------



## KaeRit21

nice choice! im going for.....:gun:


----------



## scottishgal89

lol fair enough...but i'll run them over first so you dont need to hit a moving target :winkwink:


----------



## KaeRit21

i like ur plan! xx


----------



## scottishgal89

:smug:


----------



## pinkbow

this is me.... :ninja:


----------



## tinkabells

:flasher: thats mine and when i got there attention i can do this to them :grr: haha xxx


----------

